# public land danger?



## matthewsman (Sep 20, 2004)

I have only heard of one person ever being shot on public land(WMA)It was on a mountain area,Cohutta I think.A guy was shot in the "buttocks"while clearing leaves from the bottom of a tree to sit against.He was shot with a firearm.IMHO public land in Ga.is much safer than private as everyone is well aware of the presence of other hunters.While people on private or club lands, when thinking they're alone,have had more "mistaken for game"incidents.I do not wear orange during bow season on public land.I do during gun hunts.Other than the obvious problem of walking in on someone or having them walk in on me,I have always enjoyed hunting it here in Ga.Although I'm in a club I still hunt Cedar Crk.and B.F.Grant when I can and have never thought myself in danger on either one.Anyone else?


----------



## Hardy (Sep 20, 2004)

I feel safe hunting WMA's and statistics show that fewer hunting accidents occur on public lands. As with all hunting we need to be aware of our surroundings and always error on the safe side. Nothing wrong with wearing orange to and from the stand during bow season if you feel safer doing so and always have a good flashlight.

Hunt Safe


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 20, 2004)

I hunt wma's and always feel safe even during turkey season.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 20, 2004)

*Ga isn't bad*

Its the area from N VA up thru Ny that your life is in danger... too many people, too lil space, and too short a season means you may only see a deer or two if you're lucky!!! And since the fellas prefer to wander around still huntin, its easy to see how accidents happen... trust me... since people get together nite b4 the season opens, is like a reunion... a few beers, a lotta stories, a few more beers, and te nxt thing ya know its 2 am and ya gotta get up 2 hrs later and hunt cuz theres only 3 more hunting days left!!!

I Thank the Lord I am back down South where we have time to enjoy the season...


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad I am not up North also.


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 20, 2004)

*public land danger*

I just finished my hunter safety card at 51 years of age because I want to hunt on fereral land. The instructor said we should wear orange all the time! He has a problem with bow hunters not wearing orange. As for public land we are more cautious because there are no pin boards to let you know where you are hunting as on lease land or hunt clubs. Safety I Always feel safe on WMA because we are more cautious!


----------



## Guy (Sep 21, 2004)

I have hunted up north, upstate NY and here in the south WMA's and Clubs.
IMHO, you have to hunt with people who are safe.  NY is not bad.  Big deer.  
But, I do love the long season here.  It does give you a chance to enjoy it.


----------



## roadkill (Sep 21, 2004)

*I feel safe.*

I hunt wma's also, and I've never had a problem.  I always wear my orange vest, even squirrel hunting.  I usually take my vest off when I get in the tree during bow season.  I also have a reversible hat.  Orange to the stand, camo in the stand.  I feel safer that way.

I don't wear it in the stand, cause on a bow only wma, some knucklehead is gonna call the warden and report me to be a rifle hunter.  Been there, done that!


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 21, 2004)

*wear a flack jacket!*

I heard that cabellas & others are thin king of selling flack jackets!! whiner


----------



## short stop (Sep 21, 2004)

I hunt WMA from time to time  on quoata  hunts . You  will see hunters  EXPECT THAT !Dont get mad - hunters push deer around and get'em moving . I try to stay in my stand till 12 ,hunters leavin for the truck at 9to 11 really bump a lot o deer. I feel safe --  I go in early very early an stay put . SS


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 23, 2004)

Never.  I've always been a member of a private club, but I always hunt on Cedar Creek, Clybel, and Flint River WMA's every season.


----------

